# rimless 25 gal planted tank



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Just sharing my planted tank, it's been running for 3 months now.

Tank. 24"- 16"-16"
Light. Twinstar led S series 
Ada soil
Co2. GLA regulator with 10lb tank
Filter. Eheim 2215 with glass lily pipes.
Rock. Dragon stone
Eheim surface skimmer 
Plants. Staurogyne Repns, Althernanthera reineckii 'Mini, Utricularia graminifolia and Rotala Vietnam'H'ra'.
Ferts. dosing twice a week 5ml using defaults mixture.
Live stock. 16 Glowlight tetra, 10 Amano shrimp, 10 Red fire shrimp and 5 Oto cat. Here is a YouTube video of the tank.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice 👍🏻


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Very nice &#128077;&#127995;


Thank you.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Love the carpet!


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

infolific said:


> Love the carpet!


Yes UG is a very nice carpet plant. You need lots a patients with this plant.


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Gorgeous, envy-inducing tank!

Thank you for sharing.

J


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Fisheye said:


> Gorgeous, envy-inducing tank!
> 
> Thank you for sharing.
> 
> J


Thanks for your comment on my tank.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

really nice looks like you got the touch


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

planter said:


> really nice looks like you got the touch


Thanks, hope your new tank is up and running by now?


----------



## FishNerd (Oct 13, 2017)

Fantastic looking tank !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bercey (Jun 28, 2012)

Ryan s said:


> Just sharing my planted tank, it's been running for 3 months now.
> 
> Tank. 24"- 16"-16"
> Light. Twinstar led S series
> ...


Nice tank, dude!

Where'd you get the Twinstar light at?


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

FishNerd said:


> Fantastic looking tank !!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you.


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Bercey said:


> Nice tank, dude!
> 
> Where'd you get the Twinstar light at?


Thanks, I got it from here https://buceplant.com/collections/aquarium-lights/products/twinstar-led-s-model
I don't think you can get it in Canada. It's a very nice light.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yea that tank and light looks bomb. Amazing.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

cb1021 said:


> Yea that tank and light looks bomb. Amazing.


Thank you, your tanks look great too. I want to try some Altum Angles one day too.


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

default said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


Cheers default, I'll come get some more fertilizer soon.


----------



## Bercey (Jun 28, 2012)

Ryan s said:


> Thanks, I got it from here https://buceplant.com/collections/aquarium-lights/products/twinstar-led-s-model
> I don't think you can get it in Canada. It's a very nice light.


Yeah, I don't think you can in Canada, either.

Did that site ship right to you? Did you get dinged with any duties/taxes?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Bercey said:


> Yeah, I don't think you can in Canada, either.
> 
> Did that site ship right to you? Did you get dinged with any duties/taxes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Yes it was shipped right too me. I had to pay duties, plus $50.00 shipping. The extra fee i paid here was $48.00, it was delivered by Canada post. So ask for it to be shipped via post not ups, cause ups charge more duty fees


----------



## savageplay (Jan 23, 2018)

love this, beautiful tank!


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Bercey said:


> Nice tank, dude!
> 
> Where'd you get the Twinstar light at?





savageplay said:


> love this, beautiful tank!


Thanks for your compliment.


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

Incredible Ryan. Love the tank. I still love the awesome tank and light that I got from you. My plants are enjoying the ADA light.


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks, i replaced this tank with what i sold you. i wanted something a bit bigger. I'm glad you enjoying the tank and light.



vraev said:


> Incredible Ryan. Love the tank. I still love the awesome tank and light that I got from you. My plants are enjoying the ADA light.


----------

